# "getgrnam failed fo cdwriter" failer at logout

## cirad

When I log out (console), pam says "session closed for user bastiaf". The next line is:

"pam_console[number]: getgrnam failed fo cdwriter"

What does this mean and how can I solve the problem?

Thx!

PS: This message doesn't appear with root.

----------

